

Medium app update publicly shames developer - pjan
http://imgur.com/lKe6XxS

======
duiker101
This is nothing new, and no developers were harmed
[http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/32sgrm/important_upda...](http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/32sgrm/important_update/)

------
astrowilliam
I'd assume this is a joke between coworkers. It's good to see some companies
out there having a sense of humor.

~~~
kweinber
As someone who has had the stomach churning task of firing people, jokes like
this don't seem worth it. How much good will can you earn by making employment
at your company sound like a joke?

~~~
stouset
It's no different than the Monty Python and the Holy Grail credits running gag
about those responsible being sacked.

It's a joke. It probably won't be funny to people who've just lost their jobs
or to people who have recently had to fire others. _And that 's okay._ There's
a wide gulf between a joke that's distasteful or generally offensive and one
that simply isn't well-received by 100% of its potential audience. This one is
clearly the latter.

~~~
kweinber
>It's no different than the Monty Python and the Holy Grail credits running
gag about those responsible being sacked.

Sure it's different. One is a comedy program and the other is real life.

------
dylanjermiah
Is this a joke? In a previous app update they had: "-Hired Peter"

~~~
GFunc
Genius, they planned a scapegoat for future bug fix releases...

------
thomk
That's a great technique to get your client base to feel like you mean
business. My guess is: There was never a "Peter".

